# Reuse zum Aalfang



## Schlurf (12. März 2001)

Hallo hat jemand von euch einen Tipp wie man sich eine Aal-Reuse bastelt??


----------



## Franky (12. März 2001)

Hi Schlurf,wofür soll die Reuse denn dienen??? Zur Hälterung oder zum Fang von Aalen?Wenn es für den Fang sein sollte, weißt Du sicherlich, daß Du eine spezielle Genehmigung dafür brauchst! Einfach so ist das nicht.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2001)

In Deutschland darf man das sicher nicht. Aber in Norge wäre das glaub ich kein Prob. Man darf dort Netze stellen und alles, nur nicht mitbringen. Die Netze (wegen Krankheiten und so) dürfen nich eingeführt werden. Aber wenn man dort so etwas hat oder kauft, das gilt auch für Reusen dann ist es nicht verboten.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Schlurf (12. März 2001)

Wir haben mit ein paar Leuten einen kleinen Totenarm eines Flusses gekauft. Die Reuse dient also lediglich für uns um uns einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen was so an Aale drin sitzt und mir ist nichts besseres und billigeres als eine Reuse eingefallen um lebendige Aale zu fangen und danach wieder frei zu lassen.


----------



## Dok (12. März 2001)

Reusen sind nicht generell Verboten. 
Das ist Sache des Jeweiligem Gewässerpächters!

------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board und Dok`s Board***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## TinkaTinka (13. März 2001)

Hallo !!
Bei ebay versucht immer jemand eine Aalreuse loszuwerden, vielleicht hast Du Glück.Gruß Achim


----------



## TinkaTinka (13. März 2001)

Hallo !!
Zu Zeit steht dort keine Reuse, hab gerade mal nachgesehen, kannst Du keinen alten Setzkescher umbauen, so ein 3,5 m Teil mit engen Maschen aus dem Wettkampfbereich ??
Gruß Achim


----------



## wolf (17. März 2001)

HiReusen kannst du überall kaufen, kosten so zwischen 80 und 240 markAusrangierte Setzkescher eignen sich nicht, weil die Aale die Maschen "sprengen" und sowieso Weltmeister im Entkommen sind (weswegen die Setzkescher für Aale auch aus Draht sind/waren).Mit viel Geschick kannst Du einen Aalkorb selbst flechten ...  Viel Glück


----------



## masch1 (19. März 2001)

Hi SchlurfDie beste Methode dein Gewässer bzw. dessen Inhalt  kennenzulernen Ohne den Fischen Schaden zuzufügen ist der Elektrofischfang.
Damit kann der bestand eines Gewässers ermittelt, nach ein - zwei Jahren überprüft und ein (muß) für euch als Pächter Dokumentiert werden. Die Doku. diehnt auch um eventuelle regressansprüche nach Gewässerverunreinigungen geltend zu machen.
Frage bei eurem Bezirksfischereiverband nach. 

------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Andi (19. März 2001)

wenn du nicht gerade aus der fischerei kommst (davon gehe ich aus, sonst würdest du ja nicht fragen) und ahnung vom reusenbau hast, würde ich die finger davon lassen.
ich habe einige selbstversuche vom netzt und
reusenbau gesehen, die dinger haben mehr fische erschreckt als gefangen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mal im ernst, selber bauen ist schwer und nicht eben in zwei sätzen erklärt.
investiere lieber das geld und kaufe dir eine, dann sparst du dir mit sicherheit ne menge probleme.
gruss aus dem norden
Andi


----------



## ExoriLukas (3. November 2008)

*AW: Reuse zum Aalfang*

Moin,
also bei uns im erlaubnisschein steht :
Bis zu 2 Aalreusen aus Kunststoff der Einlauf darf maximal 6Cm groß sein.Also 2Reusen sind hier bei uns auffer Verbandsstrecke erlaubt.Aber sollte man anfangen irgendwelche Drahtreusen e.t.c zu bauen und man wird gepackt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht so genau was passiert. ?!

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Locke4865 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Reuse zum Aalfang*

Glückwunsch dir ist es gelungen eine sehr alte Leiche zum Leben zu erwecken :vik:

guck mal aufs Datum des Trööt#q

Jens


----------



## ankaro (3. November 2008)

*AW: Reuse zum Aalfang*

Also ich schaute aus Langeweile vor einigen tagen auch nach Aalreusen,
es gibt die eigentlich sehr billig zu kaufen, 
entweder bei ebay, oder in anderen Auktionshäusern.
Schau doch mal hier
oder welche aus Kunststoff.
die hier


----------

